# Dandelion flowers for a beardie



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

i know that they can eat the leaves but someone told me they can eat the flower part and the same goes for daisies?

I've never heard of that before, i just thought they could eat the leaves....


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

I watched somebody feed there BD loads of dandelion flowers on youtube. So i got one from my garden my BD ate it but the next day he wouldn't eat his crickets. So havn't give him any since but thats just me, maybe as a treat but not 100% sure, rather hear from others.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Ours love them when they are out (in season) we feed them about 3-4 at a time, and have never had a problem. I don't think daisy's should be fed though (unless someone else knows different) And obviously use the owns from your own garden, so you know the haven't been sprayed with anything nasty.


----------



## BeardieKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

same as the above, mine love dandelion flowerheads but not sure about daisys,


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

mine love the dandylion leaves and the flower head, but i would'nt advise trying daisies


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

My beardie loves the yellow petals... and my Uro love them too... just make sure you try to pic them from somewhere that doesn't have too much polution (ie not from next to the road) and rinse them well before feeding them to your pet.


----------



## JohnC (Feb 12, 2006)

Don't feed daisie flowers or leaves, dandelion flowers or leaves are a good food.


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

you cant feed too many dandelions either as they ferment in the stomach and you get drunk beardies lol

in canada the bears eat them and pass out drunk where they eat so many


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

with dandilions leaves and flowers are ok to give your beardie


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

tegu66 said:


> you cant feed too many dandelions either as they ferment in the stomach and you get drunk beardies lol
> 
> in canada the bears eat them and pass out drunk where they eat so many


*runs off to pick dandelion flowers* :whistling2:

Bug loves them .... but as above, a couple once a week whilst in season!!


----------

